# Biggest



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

What's your biggest to date? Any species. Go ahead brag a little.


----------



## BluesFever (Aug 5, 2003)

My biggest:
Pinfish - 11 oz.
Spot - 15 oz.
Croaker - 2 lb
Bluefish - 5 lb
Flounder - 2 lb
Perch - 10 oz
Sea Robin - 11 oz
Puffer - 9 oz
Roundhead - 1.2 lb
Spanish Mackerel - 4 lb
Striper - 17 lb
Pompano - 1 lb
Hogfish - 9 oz
Sea Bass - 3 lb
Tautog - 3 lb
Grey Trout - 2 lb
Atlantic Bonito - 5 lb
Blacktip Shark - 5 lb
Spiny Dogfish Shark - 8 lb


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

My Biggest 
seabass 4lb 
spot 1lb2oz 
grey trout 5lb2oz 
tog 13lb 
croaker3lb3/4oz 
flounder5lb 
bluefish11lb 
striper10lb4oz 
muttom snapper 8lb 5oz


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

55 lb. shark unsure of species


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Croaker- 4 lbs ( i know it sounds like BS but we catch them big on the Rappahanic at my river house)
Bluefish- 8 lbs
Flounder- 14 inches
Spanish- 2 lbs
Striper- 6 lbs
Pompano- less than a pound
Sea trout- 2 lbs
Sand Shark- 45 lbs! yea thats my biggest
Sea Bass- 3 lbs (but not from a pier or surf)
Spot- 3/4 lbs
Puppy Drum- 18 inches

Thats bout all ive ever caught that was worth rememberin i think??? - bassboy


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

65lb dogtoothed tuna


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Man those are some goodins' especially those hardheads.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

3 - 5 # weakies ", does a 60# cooler of spot n croaker count  4 # toad fish ", 35 # skate ", sea turtle , cut the line n letm go ", n the 1 that gotta way


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*This year?*

2# Blue
4# Black Drum
4# Red Drum
14.5" Gray Trout.

This yr has [email protected] for me!


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*I plead the 5th*

In order to save face, I refuse to answer this question based on the fact it may be held against me


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Good Question*

From the Pier and Surf;
Sea Mullet 2.4lbs.
Blue 14lb.
Speck 5lb.
Flounder 19 inches
Striper 28lb.
Black Drum 7lb.
Red Drum 44 inches Release
Pompano 3.2lb.
Cobia 34lb.
Most little Puppy Drum in one day 48

Boat;
Red drum 55 inches. Release
Flounder 7.6lb.
Striper 48lb.
Blue 19lb.
Blue Marlin 450lb.(1) Release
White Marlin (16) Release
Sail Fish (9) Release
Tuna Yellow Fin 98lb.
Tuna Blue Fin 350 Release
Wahoo 68lb.
Dolphin 52lb.
Amber Jack 78lb. Release (hand held scales)
Grouper Snowy 26lb.
Tile Fish 9lb.
King Mack 49lb.
Spanish 7lb.
Cobia 78lb.
Croaker 4.5lb.
Gray Trout 13.8lb.
Tarpon Est. 80lb. Release
Sea Bass 5.8lb.
Shark Hammerhead Pretty dang huge


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*this year*

blue: 10lb (boat)
grey trout: 14 inches
spot: 1 lb
croaker: 17 inches
perch: 12 inches
striper: 15 lbs
seabass: 3lb (boat)
catfish: 4lb
spotted sea trout: 5 inches
tautog: 9 1/2 lbs (boat) (biggest tog ever)
flounder: 15 inches
I think that's all that I can remember.
-Anthony


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*nice lists guys*

....and Wilber, those are some nice fish you've managed over the year's. Keep it up!!!

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

Blue Fish - 19 "

Red Drum - 18.5 "

S. trout - 15 "

Striped Bass - 21 "

Flounder - 19.5 "

Spot - 1 lb

Croaker - 2 lbs

Sting ray - 25 lbs


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Thanks Zigh*

That represents 26 years of angling and about $200,000 hard earned bucks. Well worth it thought.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

What about an estimated 30lb skate? Caught down on the Rappahannock this summer on 15 lb test mind you! Mostly just pansfish otherwise and never have the opportunity to weight them but I do know my biggest croaker was 2lbs 12 oz
Tight lines and poped riggers


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

hmmmm 

5 redfish in the 50"
1 redfish 64"
1 blacktip shark 5' 2"
speckeled trout 6 lbs
blue cat 35#

who knows how many redfish over 28"
and the same for speckled trout over 3#
2# sheeps head

don't even remember what else..


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

i have lost more big fish then i have landed. but my biggest this year was a 6lb puppy. and one day out at seagull i landed about 20 croakers over 1.5lbs. that was a great day. not to many like that this year.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

The world record red drum was 59" sure would like to see a picture of the 64" that was listed above


----------



## JUMA (Oct 8, 2003)

Spot: 17oz
Black Drum: 48 inches 
Flounder: 8.1lbs
Amberjack: 64 inches
Bue fish: 5ilbs
Black Sewa bass: 3lbs
Tog: 5lbs
Croaker;2.5lbs

No Red Fish or Striper yet this year!!!


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

59"? for redfish? I can show you a boat launch/bait shop in port oconner texas, where you cant even get your picture on the wall unless it is 50" or better and that wall has more pix of redfish than I have ever caught, much less know people who have caught that many or seen that many.

(sciaenops ocellatus) The average weight of the copper colored redfish or red drum is about eighth to ten pounds. the redfish is excellent to eat and spirited to catch. His favorite diet is shrimp. He can be found in large schools, especially during the spawning season, in channels or the open bays. Also, the redfish can be found in shallow water, displaying tailing characteristics like the bonefish and permit. The IGFA world record redfish was caught by David G. Jewell, in Avon, North Carolina, in 1984, weighing an incredible 94 pounds 2 ounces 



I have seen some big ones, but never seen anything like that, in the 50" range they are still only about 35-40 60 lbs tops..that fish up there is a monster.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heres a link to a picture of th world record drum.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

Yup I would agree, I am 73" tall and mine was up to my chin. I am pretty sure that my head isnt' more than say 8-10 inches? not worried about it, to me my chin is 64"..


shore


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

clay, 
that drum was caught in avon nc 1984 by david deuel and is the IGFA world record


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

235 # Pacific Blue Marlin caught off the Kona Coast of the "Big Island" of Hawaii, and a 31 # "ono" or wahoo caught on the same trip.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

wilber, i am curious to know if many of those nice fish were caught during guided fishing trips. i've never been out with a guide, but have been considering a trip to use as a learning experience. just pick the guide's brain all day long and really get my money's worth. i obviously need to catch some bigger fish. biggest fish from the surf - 28 inch red drum. pier - 22 inch spanish mackeral. wading the flats - 18 inch speckled trout. boat - does that really count on a pier and surf site? one that got away - i'm sure it was the world record, but species unsure?


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

Wilber man thats a very impressive list keep it up!- Bassboy


----------



## profish 1 (Apr 16, 2003)

*HERE IT IS DONT LAUGH*

BLUE 18#
STRIPER 15#
SPOT 1#
CROAKER 24"
SEA TROUT 9#
THREASER SHARK 110#
ANGLE FISH 3 #
TOAD FISH 2#
RED DRUM 10#
BLACK DRUM 2#
FLOUNDER 2#
SPANISH MACKEREL 4#
BLACK BASS 2#
JELLY FISH 5FT. AND MAN DID THAT HURT

WELL THATS IT SOME GOOD SOME BAD BUT ALL ALOT OF FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

if i can count catches on the boat when i was the mate...(we do the real work) as well as personal ests, then...(charter mating denoted w/ asterisk)

spot 1#
croaker 4.5#
porgy 2#
flounder 27 in*
spanish 5.2#*
blue 4#
grey trout 4,5#
speck 22.5in
red drum37in
black drum 100+ lbs*
cobia 45.5#
triggerfish 4.7lbs*
stargazer 1#
green gar - longer than my leg
dolphin 17#
striper 22#
blacktip shark 5ft
dusky shark 5ft
blue shark 4ft
ramora 18in
cow nose ray 75#
carpet ray 200+ #-80-in wingspan*
sheepshead 2#
spadefish 10.2#*
tautog 3#
seabass 2#

ling cod 14in
oyster toad bigger than a dinner plate
ocean eel over 6ft long

not the biggest ever, but lots of variety. im 26 and been fishin since age 4.

tight lines


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

*This Year*

Flounder - 19"
Spotted Seatrout - 18"
Reddrum - 43"
Brown Sandbar Shark - 54"
Blacktip Shark - 46"
Hammerhead Shark - 72"?
Bonnethead Shark - 40"
Spinner Shark - 42"
Atlantic Sharpnose Shark - 41"
Pompano - 1 lb.
Jack Crevalle - 1lb.
Ladyfish - 4lb.
Spanish Mackerel - 3lb.
Sting Ray - 48" wingspan

Plus numerous near-spoolings and fish that were far too large for the tackle I hooked them with.


----------



## Smoker (Mar 19, 2002)

The world record drum was 59" and had a 38" girth go to http://www.hatteras-island.com/ and then click on great catches for a better photo. I have only caught a few drum over 50" and all of those fish were in the mid 50 to mid 60 pound range. Using this http://www.usangler.com/reference/fish/calculator.cfm will give you an approximate weight. All of the drum I have caught over 50" have had a girth of 30" or better(One fish was 34"). And if you didn't measure the fish you should have just posted that you thought it was around 60"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Smoker, thanks for th link. I have been trying to find F&F since I had to rebuild my puter.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Hey Sandcasting, Just for the Record*

All the surf and pier stuff, just me. Boat stuff is just extra, but he asked for any species
As far as "Guided Trips" Here's the rundown on the boat stuff: 
Red Drum, Flounder, Striper, Bluefish, Cobia, Croaker and Gray Trout were all caught on my Boat.
Blue Marlin, White Marlin, Sailfish, Yellowfin, Bluefin, Wahoo, and Dolphin were caught on the "Tarheel" with Captain John Bayliss out of OIFC.
Grouper,Amberjack, Tilefish, Tarpon (Pamlico Sound Fish), and Sea Bass were all caught on the "Free Agent" with Captain Rick Caton out of OIFC.

Just a word on picking a Boat or "Guide". They are not all the same, do yourself a favor and check around a bit before you book a trip, it will be time well spent and yes it helps you catch more and bigger fish on your own.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*To this date...Boat,Pier an Surf*

Boat

Amber Jack 26#
Dolphin 23#
Wahoo 21#
TripleTail 22"
Spanish Mack 8#
King Mac 26#
BlackFin Tuna 22#
Yellow Fin Tuna 35#

Surf

Cobia 21#
Striper 12#
Puppy Drum 4#
Puppy Drum 29" release
Black Drum 4#
Bluefish 3#
Flounder 19"
Gray Trout 14.5"
Croaker 18"
Sting Ray 50#+ est.
SheepsHead 25" Release

Pier

17 3/4" striper release
18" flounder


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Cobia from the Surf, dang CDog. I aint never done that one.
What is that bad boy like in the wash?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wilber, it was a calm day,almost slick.Light wind from th south west so th wash wasn't bad. To tell th truth I went into "Auto Mode" after I saw th tail an knew it wasn't another ray. Got it into a wave an he came right in. Corse th funny was when I was celebrating my first cobia an a wave hit my ankles an he starts heading back out. Jumped on top of em cutting my hand on his spikes.  

Funny, telling th story it seems like yesterday instead of June of 02.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Wow Cdog*

Is that the pic in the gallery?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

From Shore 

Bluefish 18#
Striped bass 40" Released
Blackfish(Tog) 9#

from Boat

Codfish 43#
Bluefish 17#
Striped Bass 47" Released
Yellowfin Tuna 200 #
Mako Shark 100#


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TA yeah I guess it is. Ya know I have *SO* many pics in th gallery its hard to keep track.   



cocoflea, after catching a 35# YFT and fighting a est 55-60#er to th boat before th leader broke I couldn't imagine what a 200# YFT fight like. How big was th gear ya was using?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*that reminds me*

I have to pick up some ham for dinner. Thanks for the reminder Cdog.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Cdog 

I'm not sure of the gear I was on a charter and there is a funny story behind it. It was 3 years ago and it was a 6 man charter we all where taking turns sitting in the fighting chair for an hour time I was number 3 in the chair and we were trolling artifical lures. The first person in the chair caught a 250# Bluefin it took 45mins to get to the boat. The second person was in the chair for 15 mins and got seasick so I got in the chair and 5 mins later I had the fish on and that was the only 2 fish caught that day. The number 2 guy to this day still reminds me if he didn't get sick it would have been his fish.


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay now for mine. Most of these were in Fla on Dad's skiff.


Tarpon 136#
Permit 29#
Lemon shark 51#
bone 8#
Hammerhead who knows.................
Poosterfish 40"
Snook 10#
Weakie 10#
Speck 7#
Red Drum 44"
Striper 41"


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

my biggest is a 120lb citation bluefin tuna
striper @ 20 lbs 38 in.
flounder 25 in 6lb
grey trout 28 in ? lbs
bluefish 17 lbs
triggerfish 4lbs
sea bass 4lbs
king mackarel 20 lbs
lake trout 28 lbs
black drum 7 lbs
red drum 8 lbs
the rest are small panfish


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Most of My life involved freshwater until recently:

Largemouth Bass = 8 lbs
Smallmouth Bass = 4 lbs
Bluegill = 1.5 lbs
Carp = 39 in. apprx 30 lbs
Northern Pike = 5 lbs
Muskie = 9 lbs
snook = not sure between 36-38 inches
Plecustomous = 9 lbs...released--Heard could have been a 
(Aquarium algae eater) Florida State record 
Striper = 28 inches 
Bluefish = 30 inches
Albacore = 15-20 lbs (didn't weigh them)
Black Sea Bass = 4 lbs
Stingray = HUGE
Blacktip shark = approx 30 lbs

Nothing to really brag about...But lots of fun getting them.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Plecustomous!!! Dang, I've never seen one more than a 10-12" at the pet shop - and I thought that was a beast. Would have hated to unhook that sucker (no pun intended).


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

is the world record red drum in the rodanthe pierhouse or is that just another BIG one?


----------



## Striper J (Nov 5, 2003)

*My Biggest Striper*

My biggest striper was 24". I caught it near hull street.

<img src="http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/6/97/47/76869747QKUYYw_ph.jpg">


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

Drum Runner,

The fish on the Rodanthe Pier was the previous world record before the late Dave Dueul caught his 94lber. It was caught off the pier in 1972 by Elvin Hooper. It weighed 90lbs.


----------

